# Watering the weeds?



## Bongofury (Mar 18, 2015)

I have been reading a lot of info on the net about growing weed. The thing I am most confused is the watering of the weed. How much and how often do I water in each of the stages of growth. Also, what type of water is best or what type of water NOT to use as like Well Water. I have hard well water and we use salt tablets in the soft water tank to take care of this problem. I also have a supply that I can get the well water before the salt water tank. I could harness rain water I suppose. Hoping the well water will be OK.

Any help would be appreciated. :fly:


----------



## zem (Mar 18, 2015)

you need clean water that is free from chemicals and ppm not more than 250. if water is too hard, you can use RO filter or other supply. i assume that you are growing in soil, where your watering schedule depends on size of plants and climate and size of pots and quality of soil... get some airy soil, keep it moist but not wet.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2015)

Do not use any water that has been softened with salts


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 19, 2015)

If your growing in Soil in Pots. Water to you get good runoff. After you water pick up your Pot and get a feel for the weight.You can tell how dry they are by the weight of the pot. When the Pot is light again,,time to water.

As for water,,if your using Tap Water,,make sure you let it set for 24hrs to get rid of Chlorine.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 19, 2015)

You have been given good advice here.  Good luck on your grow!


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Your info is awesome. I am going to grow in soil mixed with perlite, indoor's in a 2'X4'X5' tent. I have WELL water. I love this forum:clap:


----------



## DankColas (Mar 19, 2015)

I struggled with the watering task as well. Then I just said relax  let it dry like it would outside. My plant got bigger faster. Also every once in a while I do a leaves spray with fresh water after the lights turn out. I usually do this when the dirt is some what dry. The leaves are raised to the lights in the morning. So happy.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 19, 2015)

DankColas said:


> I struggled with the watering task as well. Then I just said relax  let it dry like it would outside. My plant got bigger faster. Also every once in a while I do a leaves spray with fresh water after the lights turn out. I usually do this when the dirt is some what dry. The leaves are raised to the lights in the morning. So happy.



Thanks for the info DankColas. :guitar:


----------

